# telephone jar?



## blizzardwolf (Jun 19, 2011)

my next jar(no pictures yet) i have is a jar saying
 The
 Widemouth
 telephone 
 jar
 trade mark 
 rec
 it looks old on account it looks as if the glass has started to sag and ripple not sure as to what that is. it has a glass lid that seals with a bit of wire and the glass is an aqua with a small tint of green. its not too dark but ive never seen a jar with this patent before


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 19, 2011)

Sounds like it was melted, maybe in a trash fire. I like those jars, I keep all my old cell phones in a quart size one.. (no pictures yet)


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 19, 2011)

The glass is rippled from being blown in a cold iron mold. (assuming it wasnt really in a fire[])


----------



## blizzardwolf (Jun 19, 2011)

someone else told me it was that old glass ripples over a really long time. becasue its just a little tiny bit .


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 19, 2011)

Uhh, no, that's not really how it happened. It was either made that way in the first place or damaged by extreme heat. Sounds like it's probably  'whittled' ..would be nice to see a digital image..


----------



## blizzardwolf (Jun 20, 2011)

its on both the inside and outside but without any damage to the glass itself infact it looks almost new cept for the old rubber ring on it(witch is hard as a rock).


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 20, 2011)

> told me it was that old glass ripples over a really long time


 
 its a common myth but not true.


----------



## blizzardwolf (Jun 20, 2011)

ok ty good to know. my friend dosnt know as much as he thinks lol


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 20, 2011)

The Telephone jars are cool but not that valuable. They were made by Whitney Glass Works about 1905-1918. Yours is a later one I think without the Whitney embossing and might be machine made. If the "sag and ripple" are consistent over the whole bottle and just slight, that's called "whittled".


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Eric;  Well the different thickness of glass blown against the inner surface of an iron mold that is too cold to let the glass blow to an even wall thickness is actually caused by the glass setting up with thick and tin zones.  These give the appearance of whittle, but they didn't whittle iron mold cavities.  So I refer to it as Cold Mold Ripple.  In the early Dyottville  Glass house days they poured molten glass into the molds to heat up the metal for better bottle appearance.  I still do not have one of those solid Mold Warmer Bottles.
 RED Matthews


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 20, 2011)

> I still do not have one of those solid Mold Warmer Bottles.


I wish I had one Red, I'd be sending it to you. 
 It sounds like the mold itself would be even better. Aawh, I don't have one of those either.[] Sorry, but I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## blizzardwolf (Jun 20, 2011)

so does that mean you want it? by all means if i find a jar/bottle that someone on here would like and i wont get more than 10$ for it ill give it away for free if youd like it for a collection.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 20, 2011)

If you send it to me, I'll make a $20 donation to the forum in your name, making you an official supporter. I'll pay shipping and handling to you as well. 
 My other one is full of phones already..


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 20, 2011)

> My other one is full of phones already..


 

 Charlie,..by that logic do you keep all of your dead batteries in a "Battery jar"?[]


----------



## epackage (Jun 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Joe, I'd hate to find out what Chuckles keeps on old Baby Oil bottles.....[:-]


----------



## blizzardwolf (Jun 20, 2011)

ill probly do that. i like helping people out if i get my hands on more like that ill let you all know


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 20, 2011)

Of course I do, Joe. I use rechargeable batteries whenever possible so there's still room in that one.. most jars are kinda useless to me, though, I never had a single mason in all my days.. what the heck is a mason anyhow?


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 27, 2011)

[8|]Mason, fancy name for a bricklayer, just don't know how they get alla them bricks inna jar[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 27, 2011)

"SANITOL/FOR THE TEETH" couldn't have been a very good product as they claimed.[]


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jun 28, 2011)

I just found one of these today!  It has Whitney Glass Works embossed on the front, so probably an earlier version.  I think it's cool just because it's embossed "telephone"


----------



## Stardust (Jul 1, 2011)

C [][] L I never saw one till this post. I love those battery ones. Was wishing my cuz would give me one before they moved to NE. Rockhounder55...I should hook you up to see all their bottles and Jim is a way cool guy! Oh well, that's a deep story... []


----------

